# General > Recommendations >  Mineral make up

## Liz

I have been using various brands including Bare Escentuals which are quite expensive.

I came across this website www.jackymac.co.uk and their products are fantastic and very reasonably priced.

If you've never used mineral foundation before I can highly recommend it!
It is so easy to apply, looks and feels so natural and is very good for sensitive skin.

----------


## footie chick

Looks good like how they do sample pots.

----------


## Liz

Yes and the sample pots are very generous. You only need a really small amount so lasts for ages.

You can use the eyeshadows wet as eyeliner or for a more intense colour.

This is the best mineral make up I have used.

----------


## BRIE

this site looks great really reasonable will definately be giving it a try.

----------


## Liz

> this site looks great really reasonable will definately be giving it a try.


I can honestly say that their foundation is better than Bare Escentuals which is much more expensive and the store owner is really helpful and nice.

She puts a little colour corrector in with your make up so you can change the shade if you want. Handy for if we ever get a tan!! ::

----------


## eminia

Hi gorgeous in thurso on princes street do 2 types of mineral make up. Lily Lolo and Jane Iredale. Lots of choice and they will do a colour match for you.

----------


## Liz

> Hi gorgeous in thurso on princes street do 2 types of mineral make up. Lily Lolo and Jane Iredale. Lots of choice and they will do a colour match for you.


They are good but a good bit more expensive aren't they?

----------


## shazzap

Does mineral makeup have staying power.
By that i mean (eg) Do you have to be constantly re-applying the lipstick.

----------


## Liz

You won't actually get 'mineral' lipstick although companies who make mineral make up will have lipsticks without any of the nasties.Don't know about the staying power as don't wear lipstick much.
  If you want a lipstick which stays on all day then Laura Geller has a lip tint which you can get from QVC. It stays on all day and you can even go swimming in it.

----------


## shazzap

> You won't actually get 'mineral' lipstick although companies who make mineral make up will have lipsticks without any of the nasties.Don't know about the staying power as don't wear lipstick much.
> If you want a lipstick which stays on all day then Laura Geller has a lip tint which you can get from QVC. It stays on all day and you can even go swimming in it.


Have you a link to a website for this please.

----------


## Liz

It is www.qvcuk.com      The Laura Geller Lip Tint is called Pucker and Pout.
  It has mixed reviews but, the good thing about QVC, is you can try it for 30 days and return it if you don't like it.

----------


## shazzap

Cheers.............

----------


## Margaret M.

Speaking of Laura Geller -- I love her products but the spackle she offers is wonderful.  You put it on after your moisturizer and let it dry thoroughly before applying makeup.  Your makeup will look fresh all day long.

----------


## Liz

> Speaking of Laura Geller -- I love her products but the spackle she offers is wonderful.  You put it on after your moisturizer and let it dry thoroughly before applying makeup.  Your makeup will look fresh all day long.


I thought it looked good so will try it now. Thanks! :Grin: 

She has a great TSV on QVC today with 'baked' make up, mascara and brushes for only £30. Love a bargain!

----------


## footie chick

> .
> 
> I came across this website www.jackymac.co.uk and their products are fantastic and very reasonably priced.
> 
> .


Have placed an order and can't wait.

----------


## eminia

the lily lolo in gorgeous isn't expensive at all and they have a good range of colours and really trendy eye colours. I saw it on the programme how toxic for you as an alternative to make up with chemicals.

----------


## Liz

u 


> Have placed an order and can't wait.


Hope you  like it! Let me know what you think. :Grin:

----------


## Thumper

I ordered some too Liz!Cant wait for it to arrive x

----------


## footie chick

> u 
> 
> Hope you like it! Let me know what you think.


 
Ordered the tester pots but have placed an order for full size.  It feels so lovely and its as if your not wearing any make up at all. I'm converted thanks for the link.

----------


## ciderally

sounds good....poly filla...is what i need or a good surgeon....

----------


## Liz

> I ordered some too Liz!Cant wait for it to arrive x


I am sure you will like it Thumper. :Grin: 




> Ordered the tester pots but have placed an order for full size.  It feels so lovely and its as if your not wearing any make up at all. I'm converted thanks for the link.


I am so glad you liked it and agree that it is so good to not feel your wearing make up and your skin can breathe.




> sounds good....poly filla...is what i need or a good surgeon....


Hee hee. Know what you mean. It's not so much poly filla I need as scaffolding as everything is heading South!!! ::

----------


## Thumper

Its just arrived and its fab! I have used lots of other mineral make up and twice the price if not more and this is every bit as good!Thanks for sharing your find Liz! x

----------


## Liz

You are very welcome and so glad you like it!  For those who want a bit more cover she is making a full cover foundation soon.

----------


## Kismet

With those recommendations will have to give it a try I think. Rarely wear makeup but nice to have for the odd occassion

----------

